# My little mac pro haul



## carandru (Nov 25, 2008)

I finally got a chance to get my hands on some pro products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I wanted to try out a little bit of everything, but after checking my bank account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I narrowed it down to these items:

Duo dark adhesive, MSFN dark, Face & Body mixing medium
Primary yellow pigge, Reflects purple duo glitter, violetta l/s, peachstock l/s
Set powder in deep peach, lipmix in tan and pink
CCB in pink shock, quad palette, azalea blush
vibrant grape, deep damson, and redbrick e/s












I can't wait to try these out...especially the mixing medium and the lip mixes!


----------



## gitts (Nov 25, 2008)

Your haul, looks great.  It gives me some ideas.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Great stuff....I hauled at the CCo today too....But your stuff is way more fun!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 25, 2008)

really nice haul, enjoy


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 25, 2008)

oh man... i'm drooling....  need to go tomy local pro store for that Azalea!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 25, 2008)

nice stuff i want some of those things i can't wait to go to the pro store i have a whole list of things i want hehe


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 26, 2008)

Peachstock l/s is a definite Pro must have! You got a lot of awesome stuff! Those eyeshadow pans are hot too! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2008)

Great haul...the Pro Store is always a good time!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 26, 2008)

o you have some great stuff enjoy. I am so jealous. i really want to try that blush. please do some pic soon.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy your new goodies!

I'll have to check this blush and those lipmixes the next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought Vibrant Grape e/s yesterday too and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

those are already a lot.. very nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy..


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Dec 3, 2008)

those lip mixes are the the shiznit !! i have all the colors and they make the most beatufiul shades of lip glosses . wooo


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

The mixing medium is cool..


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 3, 2008)

Great haul!!!!!!!!! I have peachstock and violetta... both are soooo pretty! I get soooooooooo many compliments whenever I wear violetta... it's just so beautiful. The pic/swatch doesn't do it justice. Deep peach set powder is the PERFECT color for me... I'm NC45. LOVE it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 4, 2008)

great haul 

enjoy every single mac item


----------

